
Twitter's 10 Year Struggle with Developer Relations - vassvdm
http://nordicapis.com/twitter-10-year-struggle-with-developer-relations/
======
iss
Why would you want to build a business based on Twitter API and then if
successful your access gets revoked?! It's just crazy how badly Twitter has
been dealing with companies that are building on top of their API. For me,
Meerkat was one of the worst examples. A lots needs to be done to improve the
relationship with developers and tech startups.

